# When will the Blood Ravens finally bite it?



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Reading through another thread, I got to start thinking. The way THQ are going, the Blood Ravens must be close to extinct by now.
Lets review:
DOW - Tartarus campaign - Victorious but take massive losses (only get one initiate and he ends up with mutant hands)
Rahe's Paradise - Sustain massive losses and in the end only manage to blow up one of their recruiting worlds.
Dark Crusade - Victorious but again massive casualties
Soulstorm - Lose nearly five companies of an already under strength chapter
DOW2 - A bunch of their recruiting worlds get fucked over by the Nids
And now there's a civil war going coz a bunch of marines have fallen to chaos.
This means that, in all likelyhood, they can't have any more than 200 marines still loyal to the imperium, which makes me wonder, how long before there aren't any more Blood Ravens left? I mean, at the rate they're going, by the time DOW5 is out it'll only be Gabriel Angelos and that geriatric semi-retired father librarian charging into battle. So what do you guys think, do you think they'll get wiped out and replaced or will CS Goto write another book and miraculously conjure up some more marines? Or maybe they can finally find that bloody 'fated' fifth company they keep moaning about (though I wouldn't trust a company who's been lost in the warp for a while). Your thoughts on the subject?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I actually thought that after the game its only one company that they believe has been tainted so they are basically throwing away that company you've been playing with. Maybe its just a few squads. I don't really know as I played the corruption path:laugh:.

But I imagine that the history of the Blood Ravens will be revealed to sell GW through its gaming system. The route they have taken through the PC game industry requires them to reveal a lot more as it has different fans compared to your traditional player or fluff collector. 

As a consequence, I bet the next takes on the Blood Ravens will be the redemption of the fallen company much like the adventures of Uriel in the Ultramarines Omnibus. But as I said before, I don't think the Blood Ravens as a whole at the verge of extinction. Damn! I wish I hadn't gone the corrupted path, it had a stupid ending where I get pwned in the face by Captain Angelos. That way I could have actually found out what the heck is really happening with them.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I think retribution in March next year will open up some answers. Until then we have no idea.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

The Blood ravens will be fine because unlike the long slow process used by other chapters the Blood Raves just build special boxes that make marines on a production line.
I'm suprised none of the other chapters thought of it really.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Damn! I wish I hadn't gone the corrupted path, it had a stupid ending where I get pwned in the face by Captain Angelos. That way I could have actually found out what the heck is really happening with them.


Pft, then you weren't fully corrupted.

SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER:
















You actually join the Black Legion with your company if you achieve full corruption. Also, the entirity of the Blood Ravens are now considered heretics because of the Chapter Master. Retr][bution is obviously going to restore their honor in the face of the Inquisition.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> The Blood ravens will be fine because unlike the long slow process used by other chapters the Blood Raves just build special boxes that make marines on a production line.
> I'm suprised none of the other chapters thought of it really.


So that's why Carron is after their metal boxes...


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

their are extended periods between each game man just thought you know?


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

WarMaster Sindr said:


> their are extended periods between each game man just thought you know?


Yeah, but it also takes a really long time to rebuild a chapter's ranks. I mean, how long did it take the UM to get back to full strength after the 1st Tyrannic War. Also, the gaps between some of the games aren't that long. It's also gonna be really hard to recruit with Gabriel Angelos declaring exterminatus on everything (by now people must really start shitting themselves when they hear he's approaching their planet).

As for Retribution, sure they might get their honour restored but at what cost. The inquisition is notoriously heavy-handed when they do a purge which means that, after all the dust is settled, there'll probably be very few survivors. Also, they'd probably kill anyone who they believe has even the slightest taint of chaos, which if you're ordo hereticus is pretty much everyone. Not to mention that the leader of the 'loyalists', Gabriel Angelos, is already held in great suspicion by the inquisition.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah but i was just saying the have alot more troops then gw said they had at first. 

Then each eventother then winter assult which was not even a year after the tartus campaign and then dark crusade acutally not a but load alot not a crap ton then their soulstorm were it says their were heavy loses but when you play they establish a fortress monsotary.

So 4 more recruiting worlds so what you think then dow 2 it was initates which hurt the chapter but not alot and then gaberial has 2 companys on litany of fury then if your good you have imperial and then Apollo Diomedes.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

WarMaster Sindr said:


> yeah but i was just saying the have alot more troops then gw said they had at first then each event other then winter assult which was not even a year after the tartus campaign and then dark crusade acutally not a but load alot not a crap ton then their soulstorm were it says their were heavy loses but when you play they establish a fortress monsotary and what not so 4 more recruiting worlds so what you think then dow 2 it was initates which hurt the chapter but not alot and then gaberial has 2 companys on litany of fury then if your good you have imperial and then Apollo Diomedes so yeah what


Please don't take this personally but that makes no sense at all. Any chance you could re-post it or edit the original so we have some idea what you're trying to say?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I edited his post to try an impose some sort of legibility to it- hopefully it worked.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks Baron, now I can actually read what he said.



WarMaster Sindr said:


> Yeah but i was just saying the have alot more troops then gw said they had at first.


Firstly, how can they have more troops than GW said. Other than the higher number of librarians, the Blood Ravens are a codex chapter and thus are a 1000 marines at full strength.




WarMaster Sindr said:


> Then each eventother then winter assult which was not even a year after the tartus campaign and then dark crusade acutally not a but load alot not a crap ton then their soulstorm were it says their were heavy loses but when you play they establish a fortress monsotary.


Like I said, some of the games have really short time gaps in between them. Also, the Blood Ravens only get a fortress monastary and more recruiting worlds if they win (the main planet also gets some really stupid name like Borealum or some shit like that) and it's stated in DOW2 that they lost that campaign. That explains why there were so many losses and why it was considered such a failure. That actually makes me think that Boreale must have been mentally retarded coz' you really have to be a fuckup to have 500 marines at your back (more than any of the other BR commander had in any of the other games) and not only lose, but manage to get most of them killed. Half a chapter should have steamrolled through the opposition in Kaurava.



WarMaster Sindr said:


> So 4 more recruiting worlds so what you think then dow 2 it was initates which hurt the chapter but not alot and then gaberial has 2 companys on litany of fury then if your good you have imperial and then Apollo Diomedes.


Still not entirely sure what all this means but I assume that you're talking about remaining loyal in Chaos Rising and then getting support from Angelos and convincing Diomedes that something is a miss. Though if you could explain what you meant about the initiates I would appreciate it.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Protoss119 said:


> So that's why Carron is after their metal boxes...


Not a major problem for the Blood Ravens, because they have their Spess Mehreens guarding the METAL BOXEZ.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Lord Mephiston said:


> Not a major problem for the Blood Ravens, because they have their Spess Mehreens guarding the METAL BOXEZ.


AH THE COWARDS! THE FOOLS!


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

hippypancake said:


> AH THE COWARDS! THE FOOLS!


They're not cowards or fools. The spess mehreens have faith in the Empra.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

hippypancake said:


> AH THE COWARDS! THE FOOLS!


We must....take their metal bawkses.....

SINDRIIII!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Chompy Bits said:


> The spess mehreens have faith in the Empra.


Faith makes us strong!


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

hippypancake said:


> AH THE COWARDS! THE FOOLS!


Could your username be any further away on the spectrum than mine? Hahahah.

Also;

SPESS MEHREENS STEEL REIHN.


Back to the important conversation, hopefully soon.


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

WarMaster Sindr said:


> Yeah but i was just saying the have alot more troops then gw said they had at first.
> 
> Then each eventother then winter assult which was not even a year after the tartus campaign and then dark crusade acutally not a but load alot not a crap ton then their soulstorm were it says their were heavy loses but when you play they establish a fortress monsotary.
> 
> So 4 more recruiting worlds so what you think then dow 2 it was initates which hurt the chapter but not alot and then gaberial has 2 companys on litany of fury then if your good you have imperial and then Apollo Diomedes.


Has anyone really been far as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

The Boz said:


> Has anyone really been far as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


Sadly, that still makes more sense than his original post.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

The Boz said:


> Has anyone really been far as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


Hahahah rules one and two friend.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

LordWaffles said:


> Hahahah rules one and two friend.


They haven't been broken  

Sadly these things overflow and creep elsewhere.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

LordWaffles said:


> Could your username be any further away on the spectrum than mine? Hahahah.
> 
> Also;
> 
> ...


Best part was it originally was Mr. Pancakes because I had a friend under the name Mr. Waffles  I've had mine for over 5 years though


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

The Boz said:


> Has anyone really been far as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


You’ve got to be kidding me. I’ve been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It’s just common sense.

On a serious note, It does take ages to replenish a chapter; look at the Crimson fists. If I recall, it has taken them 1,000 years or so (Not sure) to just get back to half strength.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

maybe the Blood Ravens have a magic fountain that instnatly replenshies thier chapter and gives Angelos all the marines he needs


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, the Crimson Fists were decimated by an Ork invasion in 989.m41. They were down to about 100 marines.

The Lexicanum says they're back up to half strength at the end of m41. The odd thing, though, it says that the invasion occured in mid m41. Which is at odds with the book "Rynn's World" that states the invasion began in 989.m41.

I find it unlikely that a chapter was able to quintuple its numbers in the space of 10 years. Since most of the marines (~600) were completely lost in the destruction of their fortress monastery. There simply isn't enough geneseed to go around.

Although this raises a question I've been wondering about. Somewhere in...Crusade for Armageddon (which, from a fluff point of view was a disaster), I think, a Space Marine goes on about not having to worry about dying in battle since he's already donated his prognoid glands to the chapter. 

But why do apothecaries go about (sometimes in the middle of battle) harvesting prognoid glands? Why not just do it in the safety of your medical wing?

I'm thinking it was just a fluff burp. Sorta like in the beginning when a Space Marine is shot in the leg and says it's too late for him. I figure a Space Marine could lose a leg, grab his now amputated limb, hobble over to an Ork, beat the Ork to death with his leg, and then hop back to a friendly base and receive and bionic replacement. But that's just me.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

hailene said:


> Although this raises a question I've been wondering about. Somewhere in...Crusade for Armageddon (which, from a fluff point of view was a disaster), I think, a Space Marine goes on about not having to worry about dying in battle since he's already donated his prognoid glands to the chapter.


Though a marine's progenoid glands are normally removed after their death, it can also be removed after it has sufficiently matured. The one in the neck can be removed after about five years while the one inside the marine's chest cavity can be removed after ten.



hailene said:


> But why do apothecaries go about (sometimes in the middle of battle) harvesting prognoid glands? Why not just do it in the safety of your medical wing?


Quite simply, they might not always have the oppurtunity to have the bodies of dead marines taken back to their medical wing for progenoid removal. For example, if they're fighting Nids, the chances are that those bloody dinosaur bugs are gonna try and take the corpses as fresh gene material to spawn more Nids and then if the progenoids aren't removed by then they're lost forever. Or alternativley, if the marines are forced to make a hasty retreat it isn't always practical to lug around a bunch of giant, bulky corpses. Seeing as the retrieval of geneseed is vital to the survival of a chapter (so that they can implant them into a new generation of marines) the apothecaries place a very high level of importance into retireving the progenoids of the fallen as soon as possible.



hailene said:


> I'm thinking it was just a fluff burp. Sorta like in the beginning when a Space Marine is shot in the leg and says it's too late for him. I figure a Space Marine could lose a leg, grab his now amputated limb, hobble over to an Ork, beat the Ork to death with his leg, and then hop back to a friendly base and receive and bionic replacement. But that's just me.


A marine being screwed after losing a leg is complete bullshit. Unless the wound has some kind of poisonous infection (which sometimes happen with Nids) or has been corrupted by warp taint (which sometimes happens with chaos) most marines simply view a single missing limb as an inconvenience (albeit a fairly major one). Their larraman's organ should prevent any major blood loss and, providing no other immediate dangers, should allow a marine to live long enough to receive medical attention and have a bionic replacement fitted.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

geee guess the blood ravens will be around for a while then


----------

